# varanus tristis



## nephrurus01 (Jul 31, 2010)

can anyone sex these tristis - please
animal no 1 photos below


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 31, 2010)

animal no 2, where together animal no 2 on the left, no 1 right


----------



## nephrurus01 (Jul 31, 2010)

animal no 3


----------



## Tristis (Aug 1, 2010)

number 1 looks female 2 & 3 look male, if you can get pics of there heads as well it will help, you cant go off spurs size alone.


----------



## nathancl (Aug 5, 2010)

i agree 2&3 male and 1 female.

either way nice tristis would be interested in some offspring! any idea on locality?


----------

